# Anyone up for a fish around Sydney on Sunday?



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Thinking about heading out somewhere on Sunday should my child bride give me some leave and wondered if anyone else was wondering the same thing? Anyone around Sydney fancy a fish on Sunday?

John


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Weather looks great for it. Will consult SWMBO. Another crack at the Hacking might be in order


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Where abouts in the 5 Dock area do you go Kraley and where do you launch from? Is there a boat ramp? I guess you will be chasing flatties, Bream, choppers and the usual crowd?

John


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm up for a paddle and fish tomorrow however not sure of time as yet. Family duties and all that...

Let me know where you guys decide and i'll try and tag along


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Sounds good. I would expect to be on the water by 9:00 am depending on when my 4 year old wakes me up. Could be closer to 8:00. Kraley do you know if there is public parking at the mariner or sandy beach? Paul and Dave when do you expect kick off? Peril has your pass out been approved? Sunny day tomorrow so hoping the bright light won't scare the fish away.

JT


----------

